# Lost my job



## cengiz (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I lost my job 5 months ago and have been looking for a job as a structural engineer in all USA .

I am really frustarated and do not know what to do. Everyone is asking 5+ years experience and PE. I really do not have experience to take PE.

If you give me any advice about what to do, I would be really appreciated.

Thank you all.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 20, 2013)

What job boards have you been checking; other than Monster, indeed or career builder?

Take a look at engineerjobs.com and setup an account there if you haven't already. I've seen several entry level, EIT, type positions available for Structural Engineers in Alaska over the past few months. You can search the entire US and may get lucky with finding a couple positions that you can apply for.

Also check out the websites of companies themselves. There are several out there that don't post positions on any job search, just their websites. I hate to say it but you may get lucky with Craigslist as well (I know 4 companies in AK that only post positions on CL and their own websites).

Keep looking, the market is picky right now with the current slump in the economy. It appears that in some areas, things are turning around and jobs are becoming available.

Good luck with your search.


----------

